# Need the best performing 2.5" internal HDD within 4k.



## Chetan1991 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Need the best performing 2.5&quot; internal HDD within 4k.*

I'm fed up with juggling data between my laptop's internal 320 GB HDD and external HDD, thus now opting for a new 1TB one.

So what's the best performing 1 TB internal 2.5" HDD I can buy within Rs. 4000?

Here's what I'm looking for:

Minimum 750 GB.

I don't want to buy the weak 5400 RPM ones, unless it is an SSHD. Throughput matters.

I am thinking about a hybrid HDD, but my laptop is 4 years old, (the specs down in the signature) and I'm wondering if something will become a bottleneck, or if I can afford it.


Also I would appreciate advice on the preferred medium of purchase. Would it be cheaper and safer to buy HDD online or offline?

- - - Updated - - -

Update: The HGST (Hitachi's storage division, now under WD) Travelstar 7k1000 seems to have phenomenal performance, on par with WD Black. But finding a 9mm 2.5" hard disk is proving difficult. How come they are so expensive when external HDDs are getting cheaper?

If this review is any good: Who makes the most reliable hard drives? | ExtremeTech , WD and Hitachi seem to be the wise choice, not Seagate.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jul 29, 2014)

I was reading on SSDs and am now open to buying a good performance min. 60GB SSD in lieu of a high capacity HDD. Following this review : Best SSD Between 64 And 180 GB - Tom's Hardware , I've found two models, Samsung 840 EVO and Crucial M500, are priced around Rs. 5000. Anyone has any experience with them?


----------



## vito scalleta (Jul 29, 2014)

Chetan1991 said:


> I was reading on SSDs and am now open to buying a good performance min. 60GB SSD in lieu of a high capacity HDD. Following this review : Best SSD Between 64 And 180 GB - Tom's Hardware , I've found two models, Samsung 840 EVO and Crucial M500, are priced around Rs. 5000. Anyone has any experience with them?



I recently bought a Samsung evo 120 GB  ssd.
I can't say I am vowed with the performance of it wen comparing it to the 5400rpm HDD that I already have.
might be bcoz the I have connected it to the sata 3Gb/s port for.  Bt  the loading times in games and starting time of chrome has reduced to considerably.

if ur laptop  has oly a sata  3 Gb/s port or older ,get a 7200rpm hdd. bcoz it will not give u the magical performance boost u hope to achieve .


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jul 29, 2014)

haribalachander said:


> I recently bought a Samsung evo 120 GB  ssd.
> I can't say I am vowed with the performance of it wen comparing it to the 5400rpm HDD that I already have.
> might be bcoz the I have connected it to the sata 3Gb/s port for.  Bt  the loading times in games and starting time of chrome has reduced to considerably.
> 
> if ur laptop  has oly a sata  3 Gb/s port or older ,get a 7200rpm hdd. bcoz it will not give u the magical performance boost u hope to achieve .



My laptop supports only 3Gbps SATA. So better to go with a 7200rpm drive than ssd? Do you have any link to a review of ssd used in SATA 2 systems?


----------



## vito scalleta (Jul 29, 2014)

Chetan1991 said:


> My laptop supports only 3Gbps SATA. So better to go with a 7200rpm drive than ssd? Do you have any link to a review of ssd used in SATA 2 systems?



iam not sure such a review exists bcoz reviews are usually done with idea to remove any potential bottlenecks
and after my experience with the Samsung evo I would say it is better to go with 7200rpm HDD than this particular ssd.
 bt  I was unable to successfully move my OS to the ssd . If I have done it might be been a different scenario.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jul 29, 2014)

haribalachander said:


> iam not sure such a review exists bcoz reviews are usually done with idea to remove any potential bottlenecks
> and after my experience with the Samsung evo I would say it is better to go with 7200rpm HDD than this particular ssd.
> bt  I was unable to successfully move my OS to the ssd . If I have done it might be been a different scenario.



AFAIK significant performance difference is observable only after moving the OS and programs to SSD. Since I might buy both 7200rpm HDD and an SSD in a few months, I would like recommendations for both.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jul 31, 2014)

bump...


----------



## seamon (Jul 31, 2014)

*Re: Need the best performing 2.5&quot; internal HDD within 4k.*



haribalachander said:


> iam not sure such a review exists bcoz reviews are usually done with idea to remove any potential bottlenecks
> and after my experience with the Samsung evo I would say it is better to go with 7200rpm HDD than this particular ssd.
> bt  I was unable to successfully move my OS to the ssd . If I have done it might be been a different scenario.



If you didn't move your OS to SSD, then no use down-voting SSDs. OS on SSD albeit on a 3gbps bandwidth, will beat a 7200RPM drive any day.
On Y510p right?
SSDs(for normal consumers) are not good for anything other than storing OS.

- - - Updated - - -



Chetan1991 said:


> AFAIK significant performance difference is observable only after moving the OS and programs to SSD. Since I might buy both 7200rpm HDD and an SSD in a few months, I would like recommendations for both.



Both Samsung Evo and Crucial M500 are superb drives. Go for the cheapest between the two. Also look at Intel's offering.
A SSD is recommended over a 7200RPM drive any day as long as you migrate the OS to SSD.
Read this: 
Is A SATA 3Gb/s Platform Still Worth Upgrading With An SSD? - Are SSDs Still The Most Noticeable PC Upgrade?


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION].

This is the best deal I could find: Buy Samsung 120 GB 2.5 inch 840 EVO SATAIII SSD @ % Discount | Snapdeal .  Is there any better deal?


----------



## seamon (Jul 31, 2014)

Chetan1991 said:


> Thanks [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION].
> 
> This is the best deal I could find: Buy Samsung 120 GB 2.5 inch 840 EVO SATAIII SSD @ % Discount | Snapdeal .  Is there any better deal?



Check out onlyssd.com if you want.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Aug 1, 2014)

Does an mSATA to 2.5" SATA adapter introduce any latency? IS there any performance difference between SATA and mSATA versions of the same drive?


----------



## seamon (Aug 1, 2014)

Chetan1991 said:


> Does an mSATA to 2.5" SATA adapter introduce any latency? IS there any performance difference between SATA and mSATA versions of the same drive?



No.
No difference.
mSATA drives are just costlier.


----------



## vito scalleta (Aug 2, 2014)

*Re: Need the best performing 2.5&quot; internal HDD within 4k.*



seamon said:


> If you didn't move your OS to SSD, then no use down-voting SSDs. OS on SSD albeit on a 3gbps bandwidth, will beat a 7200RPM drive any day.
> On Y510p right?
> SSDs(for normal consumers) are not good for anything other than storing OS.
> 
> ...



I was hesitant to open my new laptop so soon after.
After ur strong argument i conjured up the courage , opened my laptop and replaced the hdd with my samsung evo ssd .
This is the crystal disk benchmark i got in my system with the ssd in the 3gb/s port 
 Sata 3Gb/s
and  with ssd in the sata 6gb/s port

I noticed applicatons started much faster after the change up.  So Iam convinced now.

bt the Os is still in the hdd due to this -> explorer.exe restart issue


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Aug 4, 2014)

*Re: Need the best performing 2.5&quot; internal HDD within 4k.*

I went for the 840 Evo 250 msata for my y500. It's crazy fast and totally worth it.
Go for the 2.5inch ssd if you don't have an msata port, the y510p comes with ngff/M.2.

Benchmarks are with Samsung rapid enabled.
*i.imgur.com/yoKAj39.jpg
*i.imgur.com/8MvElJE.jpg


----------



## seamon (Aug 4, 2014)

*Re: Need the best performing 2.5&quot; internal HDD within 4k.*



Utkarsh2008 said:


> I went for the 840 Evo 250 msata for my y500. It's crazy fast and totally worth it.
> Go for the 2.5inch ssd if you don't have an msata port, the y510p comes with ngff/M.2.
> 
> Benchmarks are with Samsung rapid enabled.
> ...



WTF! How is 3000+MBps sequential even possible!?
Y500's 6gbps msata slot limits speeds to 600MBps(max)[Theoretically 750MBps]. There must be some bug.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Aug 4, 2014)

*Re: Need the best performing 2.5&quot; internal HDD within 4k.*



seamon said:


> WTF! How is 3000+MBps sequential even possible!?
> Y500's 6gbps msata slot limits speeds to 600MBps(max)[Theoretically 750MBps]. There must be some bug.




LOL!
Not a bug, *with Samsung Rapid Enabled*, the system uses RAM for caching (Max 1GB or 25%, whichever is *lower*).

Without Rapid the benchmarks are more realistic, like 500mBps read/write for sequential.
Samsung SSD rock with rapid enabled. Although very little is observed in real life scenarios as the SSD is very fast anyway.

Read more:
AnandTech | Samsung SSD 840 EVO Review: 120GB, 250GB, 500GB, 750GB & 1TB Models Tested


----------



## seamon (Aug 4, 2014)

^That explains the enigma.


----------

